# dry skin



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

This may be a dumb question...but can you put baby lotion on dogs?


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Only put things on your dog that are ok for them to lick off. I am using olive oil. Coconut oil is recommended, too.


----------



## DarKevs (Feb 27, 2012)

Dry skin is a symptom.

Do you have any idea what is causing it?

overbathing...........thyroid issue.............. not drinking enough water..........chronic loose stools.....diet.......... etc.

applying something topically may 'help' the issue but it will not solve the problem.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

For Sasha we are investigating the cause of her dry skin and itching. We have stopped using shampoo on her and have only wiped her dirty parts with a damp cloth, her bedding and floor surfaces are being double rinsed to remove cleaners that may cause irritation, oil is being added to her food and she is on a limited ingredient homemade diet as we consider food allergies.


----------

